# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Les pertes lies aux erreurs de programmation s'lve  plus que 150 milliards d'euros par an en Europe

## Verifysoft1

Les pertes lies aux erreurs de programmation s'lve  plus que 150 milliards d'euros par an en Europe. 
La vrification et le test de logiciels gagnent donc constamment en importance. 
Pour cette raison le specialiste des outils de test, Verifysoft Technology, a decid de sponsoriser la prochaine Journe Franaise des Tests Logiciels organise par le Comit Franais des Tests Logiciels (CFTL). 
Verifysoft tait dj sponsor des deux premires ditions de cette journe ddie  la qualit logiciel, en 2008 et 2010. La dernire dition avait rassembl plus de 300 participants reprsentant 140 socits. 

La Journe Franaise des Tests Logiciels aura lieu le mardi 5 Avril 2011  l'espace CAP15, 1-13 quai Grenelle  75015 Paris. Les participants peuvent changer avec de nombreux experts, couter les prsentations de Retours d'Exprience et les avantages dcrits dans le cadre du Management des Tests. 

L'inscription est obligatoire auprs du CFTL www.cftl.net 

 propos de Verifysoft Technology GmbH: 

Verifysoft Technology est une entreprise spcialise dans le domaine des tests logiciels qui propose des outils de test tels que le gnrateur automatique de test Conformiq Tool Suite, l'outil de couverture de test Testwell CTC++ et des outils d'analyse de complexit de code Testwell CMT++/CMTJava ainsi que des sminaires. 
Verifysoft Technology se situe  Offenburg (20 km de Strasbourg). 

De nombreuses enseignes de renommes telles que Areva, Alcatel-Lucent,Thals, Sagem, Eurocopter ou encore Siemens et Volkswagen ainsi que de nombreuses PME font dj confiance aux technologies de Verifysoft. 

 propos du CFTL: 

Association Loi 1901 cre en 2004, le CFTL a pour vocation de reprsenter en France l'ISTQB (International Software Testing Qualifications Board), qui revendique plus de 155 000 testeurs certifis dans 47 pays au 1er janvier 2011. A ce titre, le CFTL dveloppe et fait administrer les examens, accrdite
en toute indpendance les formateurs et organismes de formation et participe aux activits de l'ISTQB. Le comit a pour mission d'amliorer le professionnalisme et la comptence des testeurs, par des examens
de certification objectifs et conus indpendamment. Au 1er janvier 2011, le CFTL a certifi plus de 1150 testeurs (plus de 1600 examens) sur les trois niveaux de certification (Fondation, Avanc et Expert), ce qui en fait le Premier schma de certification de testeurs en France . Pour plus d'informations : www.cftl.net 

Contact presse Verifysoft: 

Klaus LAMBERTZ, Tel. (+33) 03 68 33 58 84, lambertz@verifysoft.com

----------


## dams78

Et est-ce qu'ils disent  combien a revient de mettre en place des tests?

Sinon je trouve a un peu vague "des erreurs de programmations", est-ce que c'est li aux spcifications, est-ce que c'est li au niveau du dveloppeur, etc.

----------


## kaymak

C'est exactement la rponse  la question que je me posais hier soir !!!!!!!
Le cot de la TMA induite par les bugs dtectable.

----------


## el_slapper

Et qui chiffrera les couts potentiels de l'absence de programmation?

----------


## kaymak

> Et qui chiffrera les couts potentiels de l'absence de programmation?


???? c a d ? Je ne vois pas bien ou tu veux en venir  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> ???? c a d ? Je ne vois pas bien ou tu veux en venir


Remplace tous ces programmes par du traitement papier, et tu verras que a coutera encore bien plus cher. Non, parceque certains ont tendance  nous voir comme une source de couts, mais jamais comme une source d'conomies. D'ou ma raction, un poil cryptique je dois bien l'admettre.

----------


## kaymak

> Remplace tous ces programmes par du traitement papier, et tu verras que a coutera encore bien plus cher. Non, parceque certains ont tendance  nous voir comme une source de couts, mais jamais comme une source d'conomies. D'ou ma raction, un poil cryptique je dois bien l'admettre.


Ahhh ok =) Oui je comprend, j'avais bien compris que le sujet t'avais hriss le poil.

Mais, en ce qui me concerne, l'ide n'est pas de dire qu'il faut virer l'informatique parce que les erreurs cotent de l'argent, mais amliorons les mthodes de dveloppement, pour en perdre moins.
L'erreur est ncessaire, ne serait ce qu'au titre de l'exprience acquise, mais pour autant il n'y  pas de raisons de la rpter inlassablement.

Fin voil.

a+

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ahhh ok =) Oui je comprend, j'avais bien compris que le sujet t'avais hriss le poil.
> 
> Mais, en ce qui me concerne, l'ide n'est pas de dire qu'il faut virer l'informatique parce que les erreurs cotent de l'argent, mais amliorons les mthodes de dveloppement, pour en perdre moins.


Pour en conomiser plus ( + ) tu veux dire ?  :;):

----------


## Nudger

> Et qui chiffrera les couts potentiels de l'absence de programmation?


A mon avis, le dbat n'est pas port sur le besoin de programmation.
Mais plutt sur le besoin de qualit logiciel.

De combien la qualit logiciel peut-elle rduire cette facture de 150 Milliards ?
Et pour quel cot ?

----------


## el_slapper

> A mon avis, le dbat n'est pas port sur le besoin de programmation.
> Mais plutt sur le besoin de qualit logiciel.
> 
> De combien la qualit logiciel peut-elle rduire cette facture de 150 Milliards ?
> Et pour quel cot ?


la formulation tait quand mme particulirement loquente.

Cel tant, je ne crois pas qu'il y aie de rponse  cette question : si on arrive  rduire les couts, alors les besoins repousss pour cause de cout excessifs seront soudain pris en compte, et on aura quand mme des surcouts faramineux, mme si, en pourcentage, on s'est amlior.

Les clients ont toujours des besoins de traitements, et c'est l que l'amliration peut se faire : fournir plus de service pour un cout analogue. Mais rduire les couts, je n'y crois pas - on ne fera que les reporter.

----------


## kaymak

> Les clients ont toujours des besoins de traitements, et c'est l que l'amliration peut se faire : fournir plus de service pour un cout analogue. Mais rduire les couts, je n'y crois pas - on ne fera que les reporter.


Comme par exemple, utiliser un langage tiers, manipulable par les utilisateurs, comme l'ide est voque ici ?
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...-dentreprises/
Ou autre chose ?





> Pour en conomiser plus ( + ) tu veux dire ?


Euuf, oui  ::aie::  cest bien probable




> A mon avis, le dbat n'est pas port sur le besoin de programmation.
> Mais plutt sur le besoin de qualit logiciel.
> 
> De combien la qualit logiciel peut-elle rduire cette facture de 150 Milliards ?
> *Et pour quel cot ?*


muep :l

a+

----------


## el_slapper

> Comme par exemple, utiliser un langage tiers, manipulable par les utilisateurs, comme l'ide est voque ici ?(.../...)


Non.

Des langages manipulables par l'utilisateur, si il n'est pas programmeur dans l'me, il se cognera assez vite  des limites fortes. J'ai vu a avec RdJ, "langage"(ou plutt outil de mapping, d'ailleurs pas mal) conu pour des comptables, mais confi  des informaticiens pour les traitements les plus complexes.

Simplement, si on fantasme sur le fait que les utilisateurs eux-mmes pourraient rgler leurs propres besoins en termes de traitement de l'information, c'est que ceux-ci sont immenses. Amliorer la qualit logiciel est une dmarche essentielle, mais les possibles conomies ne seront pas rinvesties ailleurs : elles seront rutilises dans d'autres traitements de l'information.

----------


## kaymak

> Non.
> 
> Des langages manipulables par l'utilisateur, si il n'est pas programmeur dans l'me, il se cognera assez vite  des limites fortes. J'ai vu a avec RdJ, "langage"(ou plutt outil de mapping, d'ailleurs pas mal) conu pour des comptables, mais confi  des informaticiens pour les traitements les plus complexes.
> 
> Simplement, si on fantasme sur le fait que les utilisateurs eux-mmes pourraient rgler leurs propres besoins en termes de traitement de l'information, c'est que ceux-ci sont immenses. Amliorer la qualit logiciel est une dmarche essentielle, mais les possibles conomies ne seront pas rinvesties ailleurs : elles seront rutilises dans d'autres traitements de l'information.


J'avoue que sa me dpasse un peu, et je manque de notions et d'exprience... Par contre j'en garde ce RDJ sous la main pour y jeter un oeil ; )

a+

----------


## OWickerman

> Remplace tous ces programmes par du traitement papier, et tu verras que a coutera encore bien plus cher. Non, parceque certains ont tendance  nous voir comme une source de couts, mais jamais comme une source d'conomies. D'ou ma raction, un poil cryptique je dois bien l'admettre.


Peut tre, mais si on remplaait les traitements automatiques par des traitements manuels, la rduction du chmage serait telle que tout le monde y trouverait son compte, sauf les parasites actionnaires  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Les pertes lies aux erreurs de programmation s'lve  plus que 150 milliards d'euros par an en Europe.


soit  peu prs 1000 milliards de francs...

Et on nous bassine les oreilles (et les yeux) que "_les langages de maintenant, les mthodologies de maintenant, les outils comme XML ou UML, les normes style CMM_", ont amlior la situation !!!!!


Dsol, mais ce n'tait pas "aussi pire", si j'ose dire, dans les annes 80 et dbut 90...


J'oserais donc dire qu'on ne va pas (forcment) dans le bon sens, et qu'en fait tout le monde s'en tamponne, de la qualit relle..

a fait vendre du matriel, des logiciels, des cours, des formations, des certifications, de l'aprs-vente, et surtout a donne du boulot  une floppe de gens qui sans a ne sauraient pas quoi faire... 

Welcome to the Socit de Consommation !!!!


Il n'y a qu' voir, entre toutes les annonces, les versions , etc etc...

Le domaine informatique est pratiquement celui le plus soumis  la loi du march, et on a form des gnrations qu'on a formatt pour consommer...




Bref... a ne fait simplement que confrmer ce que je pense et proclame haut et fort depuis un certain temps...



PS: et je suis d'accord avec OWickermann...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> PS: et je suis d'accord avec OWickermann...


Moi pas, mme si je suis d'accord avec tout le reste.

Historiquement, le progrs a commenc quand l'agriculture a t suffisement productive pour que certains puissent manger sans la pratiquer : ils sont devenus des spcialistes. Mineurs, forgerons, tisserands, maons(les services sont arrivs plus tard)..... Ceux-ci ont permis l'accroissement de la production, agricole et non-agricole, ce qui a  la fois permis l'augmentation des richesses(produites par les spcialistes) et du nombre de spcialistes.

En d'autres termes, si une amlioration de productivit qui limite les besoins en main-d'oeuvre peut tre ponctuellement dsastreuse,  terme, elle finit toujours par tre bnfique - le temps de trouver une nouvelle spcialit  la main d'oeuvre libre. Ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait - comme les Chinois qui ont refus le chemin de fer  la fin du 19me sicle pour ne pas priver de travail leurs porteurs - l'ont pay pendant des dcnnies.

Occuper des gens  faire une tche rptitive qu'une machine peut faire, c'est aliner l'esprit humain. Quand il n'y avait pas de machines, c'tait tolrable - parcequ'indispensable. Maintenant qu'il y en a.....

----------


## souviron34

> Maintenant qu'il y en a.....


personne ne veut faire un travail "alinant", rsultat on se plaint de la mondialisation (_il y a des pays dans lesquels les gens acceptent de faire un travail "ailnant", ce qui nous est drlement utile, sinon on n'aurait rien pour se vtiir, se chausser, ou utiliser Internet..._) , et on se retrouve avec un chmage extraordinaire, et dans une voie sans issue (_voir la Tunisie, et on suit d'assez prs_)...  ::aie:: 


Elle est super, la socit o "_plus un humain ne ferait des tches alinantes_"...   ::roll:: 

On y vit misrablement, et on en crve : plus de construction (_ben oui, les mtiers du batiment c'est alinant_), plus de vtements (_ben oui, la couture c'est alinant_), plus de bouffe (_ben oui, le travail de la terre c'est alinant, et l'levage a l'est encore plus),_ plus de loirisrs le soir ou le dimanche (_ben oui, travailler le soir ou le dimanche c'est alinant_) , plus de confort (_ben oui, tre plombier et passer sa journe  souder accroupi sous un vier c'est alinant_), et plus de produits manufacturs (_ben oui, le travail dans les mines et les usines de transformation des minerais c'est alinant_)... donc plus de frigos, d'ordis, de voitures, de vlos, de planches de surfs, de trotinnettes, etc etc...  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry:: 



Ou alors on prfre laisser ces "mtiers-l" aux autres, eux on s'en fout, de toute faons c'est mieux que ce qu'ils avaient avant.. Et alors d'une part on ne se plaint pas, mais de plus ils vont arriver finalement  notre niveau, et vouloir la mme chose... Et donc tout s'arrte....



Mais pour que "tout" soit automatis et robotis, il faut fabriquer des robots, et donc avoir du charbon et du minerai de fer pour faire de l'acier, des usines de transformation du minerai, des usines de fabrication de pices, des usines d'assemblage, des cableurs pour faire les circuits lectroniques, des emballeurs pour mettre les robots dans des botes, des crivains pour rdiger les notices d'utilisation, avec des imprimeries pour les imprimer, des convoyeurs pour amener ces robots l o on en a besoin, des gens pour le dcharger, les dballer, les installer, des gens pour les rparer....et il aura auparavant fallu construire les usines... 


Alors arrtons la "grande illusion" et soyons un peu srieux.. Et surtout arrtons l'hypocrisiie  ce sujet...

----------


## zaventem

> soit  peu prs 1000 milliards de francs...


Pour tre pertinent, il faut mettre les choses en rapport: combien cela ont rapport ces informatisation _imparfaites_? Quels sont les cots pour l'limination de ces pertes? Je suis certain que le titre pourrait galement s'crire "Il serait possible de gagner 100 milliards d'euros supplmentaire par an en Europe en diminuant les erreurs de programmation"

----------


## OWickerman

> des crivains pour rdiger les notices d'utilisation


Moi non plus j'aime pas Houellebecq  ::mouarf::

----------

